
Everything you ever wanted to know about choosing a database - Swizec
https://serverlesshandbook.dev/databases/
======
carapace
Er...

> You can classify databases into 4 broad categories based on how they
> prioritize opposing optimization criteria.

> Flat file

> Relational

> NoSQL

> Blockchain

That's a hellofa classification. It reminds me of the _Celestial Emporium of
Benevolent Knowledge_ that "divides all animals into 14 categories: Those that
belong to the emperor; Embalmed ones; Those that are trained; Suckling pigs;
Mermaids (or Sirens); Fabulous ones; Stray dogs" and so on.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevole...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevolent_Knowledge%27s_Taxonomy)

------
jbverschoor
Answer: just use postgresql until it hurts

~~~
cleansy
I second that. Given the 20,30 or whatever years postgres dealt with all kinds
of file systems, hard drive failure codes and what not I would not recommend
to jump to any of the newer contenders without a very good reason. I am not
biased towards postgres per se but of all the newer components that the
digital world can offer I like to be as secure as possible when it comes to
the question whether or not my data was actually Written to a disk. It’s a
surprisingly hard problem when you have to work with thousands of connections.

------
mothsonasloth
In a non serious fashion, I make people watch this -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs)

------
mirrortits
Paywall, wth is this?

~~~
edoceo
It's for $0 via Gum. Self publisher, funding/lead-gen for a WIP. It's not that
offensive IMO

